# Wie baue ich ein Jar?



## Katty (26. Nov 2010)

Hallo ...

ich habe versucht mir Informationen oder ältere Threads über das Thema zu finden aber leider weis ich nicht wonach ich genau suchen soll. 

Ich habe ein Projekt erstellt in Hybris und es funktioniert soweit alles. Jetzt will ich das dieses Programm drei mal am Tag per Batchskript gestartet wird. Das heißt ich muss ein JAR bauen oder? 

Wie geht das? .... könnte jemand mir das bitte erklären

wäre super lieb

liebe grüße! 

Katty


----------



## bygones (26. Nov 2010)

was is Hybris ?

wie auch immer ;-) Lesson: Packaging Programs in JAR Files (The Java™ Tutorials > Deployment)


----------



## U2nt (26. Nov 2010)

Wenns per Batchskript gestartet werden muss, muss es keine jar sein, du kannst statt

```
java -jar Hybris.jar
```
auch einfach die .bat-Datei in den Ordner legen, und die Mainklasse mit

```
java HybrisMain
```
starten.

Wenn du jedoch UNBEDINGT eine .jar Datei erstellen willst, bietet dafür z.B. schon eclipse eine sehr nette Möglichkeit.

```
Rechtsklick auf ein Project -> "Export" -> Jar file.
```
Dort die nötigen Einstellungen treffen und GANZ wichtig die main Klasse auswählen


----------



## katty (26. Nov 2010)

meine eclipse, hybris ist eine webshop platform.

wenn ich kein jar brauche dann lass ich das einfach,
hast du ein tutorial wo ich seh wie ein batch datei programmiert wird oder ein example? Bin grad auch am googeln...


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Nov 2010)

katty hat gesagt.:


> hast du ein tutorial wo ich seh wie ein batch datei programmiert wird oder ein example?


http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/13787-jar-archiv-erstellen.html#post99600 Wenn du eine Jar-Datei erzeugen lassen möchtest.

Ansonsten muss man wissen, was genau das Batch-Skript machen soll.


----------



## U2nt (26. Nov 2010)

Wenn das Batch-"Programm", lediglich die "Öffnung" des in Java programmierten Programms durchführen soll, dann reicht schon das:


```
@ECHO OFF
java C:\Pfad\zum\Programm\MainKlasse
```

Und schwups! Öffnet er auch schon das Programm. Wobei das ECHO OFF am Anfang auch nur für Schönheit sorgt. In diesem Fall steckt in der MainKlasse.class die "main" Methode.

Ansonsten kann ich mir unter deiner Fragestellung nichts anderes vorstellen.


----------



## katty (1. Dez 2010)

irgendwie klappt es nicht, also ich will einfach nur das mein Programm aufgerufen wird habe folgendes in der bat drinne. 

@ECHO OFF
java C:\workspace_akruse\WB_xmlparser\src\main.java



Also meine Projekt struktur sieht so aus :

--> src 
         ---->main.java
         ---->entities (ordner)
                           -----> weitere Javaklassen (4Stück)

Was das programm macht, ist doch eher unrelevant oder?
Liebe grüße!


----------



## katty (1. Dez 2010)

da ich grad gesehen habe das der meine leerzeichen net annimmt

schreib ich das aus die struktur.

Also in dem src ordner liegt die main klasse und ein Ordner Entities in dem weitere 4 JavaKlassen liegen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Dez 2010)

Das kann daran liegen, dass dein _path_ noch nicht den Pfad zum JRE kennt.
Dem nach musst du deine Path-Variable kontrollieren (macht man nach der JDK-Installation) oder du setzt die Variable in deine Batch-Datei ein.

Kann dann so aussehen:

```
@ECHO OFF
set path=.;c:\Pfad\zum\bin-Verzeichnis\des\JRE
java C:\Pfad\zum\Programm\MainKlasse
```


----------



## mmeyer1987 (1. Dez 2010)

Moin,

Sollte er seine Klassen nicht erst kompilieren? Laut seinem Aufruf wiurd versucht, eine .java Datei zu starten.

Gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Dez 2010)

Der Aufruf ist falsch, das stimmt. Habe ich auch übersehen... Aber mehr kann man derzeit nicht sagen.

@katty: Bitte mal die Grundlagen zum Kompilieren und Ausführen von Java-Programmen ansehen.


----------

